# This is not funny really



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

The joke chicken lays funny eggs on people. When the broke she clucks the yolks on you


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> The joke chicken lays funny eggs on people. When the broke she clucks the yolks on you



Cold wind blows from the north ......... tumble weed gently rolls by ........ more wind ........


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Cold wind blows from the north ......... tumble weed gently rolls by ........ more wind ........



hadn't thought of it as being a coeboy joke on the prarie before....


----------

